# Which composers wrote the best songs?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Beyond Schubert and Schumann and maybe Wolf, I haven't paid much attention to lieder and the like. But it occurs to me that for some composers, song output represents a major part of their output, perhaps even one of the better parts.

So my question to the song enthusiasts in the group is this - which composers wrote great songs? I'm particularly interested in composers whose song output is somewhat overlooked and/or whose songs represent some of their better works. I suppose I'm mostly fishing for romantic lieder rather than say choral, but I'm flexible.

Sibelius? Glinka? Others? Please enlighten me. Thanks in advance.

Edit: Oh darn - just spotted the Vocal subforum. Please disregard.


----------

